

Cool music track for coding - hazzajay
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxa-aYuBzvo

======
sugavaneshb
If it's any useful, I have a playlist for coding.
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLz3__ZFxjQpStvjUHX-8c...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLz3__ZFxjQpStvjUHX-8c5YF1a59Zh2Dl)

